# what is the best way of extracting precious metals from cats



## Anonymous (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi...
I run a small scrap yard in Sydney Australia and currently collect aproximately 1000 cats per week.

I'm No scientist and i dont know much about refining, so I currently sell the cats i collect to a company in South Korea.

I feel as I am missing out on the good things.

How can i extract precious metals from cat converters?

I have an very large budget and am even willing to hire a professional.

Thanks...


----------



## Irons (Jun 6, 2008)

put it in the bank.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 6, 2008)

And what do i do when the money runs out.

Cant live on stored cats


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 6, 2008)

In my opinion, the only process I know of that will get everything is by melting in a plasma arc furnace. Multi million dollar setup. There are several companies in the US using this process. The one I am most familiar with is Techemet in Pasadena, TX. There are several patents on this process.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2008)

so theres no way to have a small industrial setup???


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are they sold as free honeycombs or powder
or yet closed?


----------



## flexyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi, JC1986,
You must have a "large" operation to collect 1000 cats a week. If
like here in USA you sell them for $80.00 a piece That is a lot of
money, so give the Korian his cut of the pie. We have a problem
in big cities that cars parked in in unprotected areas have their Cats
stolen off them. What do you get for your Cats? If you have such a
large inventory of scrap vehicles you should consider recovering
Precious metals from Spark plugs and Head-lamps. This will be more
profitable than setting up a plant to refine cats. As in places all around
the world as soon as it gets known that you are refining Cats, You
are going to get some unsavoury characters visiting your establishment.
So securety is going to be an added expence draining potential income.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2008)

i sell them complete and closed.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 19, 2008)

Opening the cat is very hard. I suppose 
that if you get the real price for the iron
you should be satisfied, since you are
the 1st one I know that sells them closed.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 19, 2008)

only the 1st stage


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2008)

each cat i sell has been categorised. my client has a catalogue of the cats i can provide him. so i just supply what he requests. i sell them to him complete so that he knows exactly what kind of cat it is. as you all may know different cats have different values.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 22, 2008)

i dont have any scrap cars. my sole business is to buy and sell cats. i sell them for 90usd for regular and 120usd for large. european cats are a different story. its just frustrating. so much investment for so little profit.


----------

